# Fridge on gas on ferry



## UFO (Oct 10, 2010)

Off to Spain, Portugal and France on Wednesday for three weeks - our first trip outside in the UK in the campervan.  We are taking the Portsmouth - Santander ferry and returning on the P&O Calais - Dover ferry.  Are you allowed to keep the fridge running on gas while on the ferry?

thanks David


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2010)

hi , i have left home with the fridge on gas and only turned it off to change a bottle . i have been away for 6months , on ferries and driven with it left on . never turned it off. the only time it played up was when it got very hot in maroc. they dont like alot of ambient heat. i hardly ever turn the gas off i leave it on permanently. . you can get an auto shut off valve that will shut it off if a pipe breaks or leaks . so far i,ve not had a problem. possibly hardly turned it off in 10yrs. i now use a compressor fridge . but still never turn the gas off. 
cheers alan.


----------



## kelly 58 (Oct 10, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi , i have left home with the fridge on gas and only turned it off to change a bottle . i have been away for 6months , on ferries and driven with it left on . never turned it off. the only time it played up was when it got very hot in maroc. they dont like alot of ambient heat. i hardly ever turn the gas off i leave it on permanently. . you can get an auto shut off valve that will shut it off if a pipe breaks or leaks . so far i,ve not had a problem. possibly hardly turned it off in 10yrs. i now use a compressor fridge . but still never turn the gas off.
> cheers alan.


 
I would not reccomend leaving the fridge running on gas at a filling station with all the fumes about especially if a vehicle was filling with petrol opposite you when you were filling up at the same time.


----------



## BGT180 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Fridge on gas*

Hi 
Think you will find the ferry companies specifically prohibit use of gas in their conditions of sale. Also I would not leave gas on when travelling in the event of an accident etc

baz


----------



## jann (Oct 10, 2010)

*gas*

You are lucky to get away with it.It is something that is easily checked by putting a hand on the outside vent.

Just take long life food in fridge(eggs,veg,margarine , fruit juice ) Then stock up with perishables when You get there.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 10, 2010)

Jann is right, placing a palm over the vent lets the cat out of the bag. I myself, always turn off the gas when crossing from Dover to Calais. Not much of a melt down over so short a period.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a vague recollection that the "gas off/no flame" rules came about after a car deck fire on a ferry in the Baltic in the 1970s. I dont think its been a one off problem though, with various fatal ferry and tunnel fires over the years. A couple of Swiss tunnels we drove through a few years ago had fire detectors before the tunnel entrance. Probably a very sensible safety rule based on historical events rather than a paperwork hazard/risk assessment.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 11, 2010)

*gas on ferries*

Definitely part of the conditions before ferry sailing is gas isolated, Shetland ferries will ask every time prior to boarding and after loading


----------



## tony (Oct 11, 2010)

i have left the fridge running on gas on a 7 to 8 hour crossing but the camper was out on deck.
i would not leave it on if it was enclosed on an inside deck.
tony


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 11, 2010)

Refilling gas bottles has nothing to do with it. If everyone abided by everything beurocrats dream up we'd still be getting towed by horses.


----------



## tony (Oct 11, 2010)

people can be careless.
i have seen people smoking while fuelling their cars with petrol / diesel.
i always switch off the fridge at filling stations even though there is a saftey system on mine that after stopping the engine the fridge wont try to cut in on gas for 15 minutes.
tony


----------



## vwalan (Oct 11, 2010)

every time something electrical is turned on or a door opened there is a spark, think of a distributer in a petrol car at 1,000revs per minute 4,000sparks at least have happened .never mind the sparks from the starter or dynamo alternator. .we have to be a bit real . there is carelessness and carelessness. perhaps we shouldnt use cars at all. i,m glad i fill at the commercial pumps and run diesel its all you petrol heads that cause the danger .lets ban petrol that would make it alot safer . come on lets be real. maybe getting out of bed is a threat. after all it does say guide on graths posting read page one. so is it a guide or is it a law. only guides i like are girl guides  ha ha too old now must scout about a bit. hee hee. cheers alan .(tongue in cheek). use a leccy compressor fridge now so i dont leave my fridge on any more.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 11, 2010)

No.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## bernardfeay (Oct 11, 2010)

I have never seen a notice on the ferry telling me to turn the gas off. Also, we cross about 5 times each year and never ever turned the gas off. Don't worry about it, it won't be a problem.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 11, 2010)

Agreed, if they don't say anything just do i if you want, no harm in it.


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 11, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi , i have left home with the fridge on gas and only turned it off to change a bottle . i have been away for 6months , on ferries and driven with it left on . never turned it off. the only time it played up was when it got very hot in maroc. they dont like alot of ambient heat. i hardly ever turn the gas off i leave it on permanently. . you can get an auto shut off valve that will shut it off if a pipe breaks or leaks . so far i,ve not had a problem. possibly hardly turned it off in 10yrs. i now use a compressor fridge . but still never turn the gas off.
> cheers alan.



alan
do you have the gas heating on as well while driving and what gas system you got . No reply from H&S brigate please


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't need it in my van but I used it regularly with my old Talbot based van, no problems at all.


----------



## tony (Oct 11, 2010)

bernardfeay said:


> I have never seen a notice on the ferry telling me to turn the gas off. Also, we cross about 5 times each year and never ever turned the gas off. Don't worry about it, it won't be a problem.


 
anytime i went on a ferry i was asked was the gas on or off.
tony


----------



## vwalan (Oct 11, 2010)

i use a thermex catalitic heater and have never driven with it on .i hardly use it . the gas lights give a fair bit of heat. i have just bought a blue flame heater for it. as i may use it in colder climes soon. i also have a gas instantaneous water heater . i dont leave that on as i only use it when having a shower . i could change it for an auto start instantanious w,heater as they dont have a pilot light. i use a mixture of butane /propane bottles . either bought exchange in spain or morocco or lpg here in uk. have thought of fitting a gas tank i have here but not worth it really its so easy to fill bottles or just use the foreign ones when away. i also have a full size lpg cooker and oven . just like the one at home. i built the trailer  to be run on gas originally as i never had solar back then ,the gas lights are really worth it light /heat and help keep mozzies away. and give a more pleasant light than leccy . ask away i dont have secrets .cheers alan.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 11, 2010)

hi ***** , its something to do with the smell or something . it does give a smell but not un pleasant. when i first decided to have them our local caravan guy said no mozzies now and he was right. 
if i had a rigid truck i would fit radiators and blowers in the back like a bus . good for when driving . but its a bit more difficult with the trailer . the blue flame heater i just bought is also made by thermex in spain.gives up to 4,200w of heat uses 305g/hour/ no flue so have to open a window ,as a device to cut off the gas flow if co or co2 gets high. also if oxygen levels get low. bit big for a normal camper i think .
cheers alan.


----------



## Justin and Jane (Oct 12, 2010)

dgg18mlr said:


> Off to Spain, Portugal and France on Wednesday for three weeks - our first trip outside in the UK in the campervan.  We are taking the Portsmouth - Santander ferry and returning on the P&O Calais - Dover ferry.  Are you allowed to keep the fridge running on gas while on the ferry?
> 
> thanks David


 
Hi David. i would'nt recomend useing gas while on the ferry just in case!! 
can i ask how much it costs for the ferry crossing? as me and the girlfreind are thinking to do the same next year! all the best in ur adventure J.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 12, 2010)

i may take the ferry from plymouth to santander in november its about 639 if you have a  seat and have a small dog . i,m hoping to come back end of april . havent booked it yet but will soon. cheers alan.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 12, 2010)

*Don't worry about it, it won't be a problem.*



Spliffy said:


> Agreed, if they don't say anything just do i if you want, no harm in it.


 
Spliffy
The same attitude brought about Piper Alpha


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

You are sohhh wrong there.


----------



## Basil (Oct 12, 2010)

*Not responsible at all....*

Here is me, just returned form a ferry crossing and it has made me think....
Are we responsible people.... or are we the sort that try to get away with as much and whatever we can....
Im all right Jack brigade....
It wont happen to me... its always the other person....


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Or are we sheeeeep, mindlesssly following directives??

An excuse often heard in Nuremburg.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> Or are we sheeeeep, mindlesssly following directives??
> 
> An excuse often heard in Nuremburg.


 
Look - instead of thinking just about your convenience, how about considering the hundreds of other people on a ferry who might suffer or die as the result of explosion and fire ...

The biggest risk at sea on a ship is fire.

This was explained fully to me by a ship's officer. Despite vast quantities of water around the ship to put out a fire, the risk of pumping water aboard to put out a fire is huge.

Water is very heavy, and the result of pumping aboard is increasing instability and the ultimate probability of capsizing.

Please follow the rules which are not health and safety 'mumbo jumbo', but put in place to reduce a real threat to human life.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

I know more about ferries and oil rigs than you realise,I know what's risky and what's health and safety mumbo jumbo thank you.


----------



## Basil (Oct 12, 2010)

well Jack....U should know better than 2 take play with safety....


----------



## michael beck (Oct 12, 2010)

*irresponsible  behaviour from irresponsible people*



Spliffy said:


> You are sohhh wrong there.


 
I suppose you will now tell me all about offshore working thoughout the world, and the cause of the disaster.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Wouldn't dream of it so why push it?

 You made the 'Alpha' statement, I lost friends and know some survivors, you explain your expertise.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> Or are we sheeeeep, mindlesssly following directives??
> 
> An excuse often heard in Nuremburg.


 
A few safety "directives" seem eminently sensible. I don't mind if you ignore them so long as its well away from me ie on another ferry. The problem is I don't know if you are or not so I have no choice you understand my predicament?


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

What old british laws are still in use but never used,? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


It is still Illegal to push a perambulator (pram) on the pavement. This law was introduced during Queen Victorias Reign when a Pram was considered to be classed as a road vehicle..

Not a directive, a law. Just use common sense.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Everyone seems happy about this one though, believing what suits us? Fine by me by the way, how about you guys though?


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ish-police-dvla-6-months-12-european-law.html


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> What old british laws are still in use but never used,? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers
> 
> 
> It is still Illegal to push a perambulator (pram) on the pavement. This law was introduced during Queen Victorias Reign when a Pram was considered to be classed as a road vehicle..
> ...



A sensible one to disobey and not not very unlikely to kill anybody, common sense. 
Unlike leaking gas. On different levels of concern I would say.Common sense... no?


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

The way I see it is that car and foot passengers are very highly protected nowadays, over protected some may say, I always felt every bit as safe sharing a ferry with some real 'time bomb' loads, ones I took onboard myself as often as not.

If these things concern you so greatly then I would suggest that ferry crossings are not something you should consider unless you really have to, like us they have to share there place of work with some real cowboys, get hit at sea by anything of size at all and you're in trouble.

 Oh, and try getting a decent insurance settlement if your van is damaged-lost at sea.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Naturally if I want to cross the channel then the channel ferry is one of the few options I have and I take the chance without thinking about what may or not happen, but since the op asks the question then some of us are of the opinion that turning your gas fridge off is a good idea.
Personally I hope never to have to try to make an insurance claim for van loss at sea, but if it worries you, then don't bother with insurance, after all it's just another law to comply with.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Naturally if I want to cross the channel then the channel ferry is one of the few options I have and I take the chance without thinking about what may or not happen, but since the op asks the question then some of us are of the opinion that turning your gas fridge off is a good idea.
Personally I hope never to have to try to make an insurance claim for van loss at sea, but if it worries you then don't bother with insurance, after all it's just another law to comply with.


----------



## tony (Oct 12, 2010)

reading this thread,it's amazing the different opinons & attidudes of people.
i know people are entitled to their opinion.
it would be a dull world if everyone thought the same.
but if you want to put yourself & family at risk ok, dont do it to others.
tony


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

It's not law to have insurance. Check your facts first.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 12, 2010)

*CV*



Spliffy said:


> Wouldn't dream of it so why push it?
> 
> You made the 'Alpha' statement, I lost friends and know some survivors, you explain your expertise.



Offshore Norwegian, Danish and british sectors, Qatar,UAE,Africa And 4 continents onshore working on oil and Gas installations (Gas Compression)
The Permit to work system after piper alpha was introduced because people with the same mind set as yourself were a hazard in the workplace and a liability to employ,
Any workplace at sea needs to be treated with the utmost respect, and isolating your gas prior to sailing is a small price to pay for peace of mind.

Its the Gas that does the damage.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

michael beck said:


> Offshore Norwegian, Danish and british sectors, Qatar,UAE,Africa And 4 continents onshore working on oil and Gas installations (Gas Compression)
> *The Permit to work system* after piper alpha was introduced because people with the same mind set as yourself were a hazard in the workplace and a liability to employ,
> Any workplace at sea needs to be treated with the utmost respect, and isolating your gas prior to sailing is a small price to pay for peace of mind.
> 
> Its the Gas that does the damage.


 
 They were in place before Piper Alpha, and who, what was to blame for the disaster.

 The Americans are blaming the British for the Gulf of Mexico thing, that's a load of rubbish as well.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> They were in place before Piper Alpha, and who, what was to blame for the disaster.
> 
> The Americans are blaming the British for the Gulf of Mexico thing, that's a load of rubbish as well.


 
They were and quite a few imberciles "Bent the rules" 
I dont need to go into the whys and wherefores of Blow out preventers etc to explain Piper Alpha or its sister rig Claymore and its contribution.
Just turn your gas off when onboard a vessel


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Will do, when they turn off the gas on the rigs, get real, lifes a risk.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> It's not law to have insurance. Check your facts first.


 
Fair enough, but then if it isn't a legal requirement to have it then whilst on a ferry then don't, you wouldn't have trouble with claims then.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 12, 2010)

*Finger up the jacksy, Brain selected neutral*



Spliffy said:


> Will do, when they turn off the gas on the rigs, get real, lifes a risk.



Obviously wasting time discussing this with you, that stuff you are smoking has warped the reasoning processes in that Vacuum between your ears.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Ha ha, just best stay off the ferries altogether then. lol

Get a life people, is this Wildcamping or not. You'll all be scared to drive shortly.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 12, 2010)

hi, i did say have an auto shut off valve . if a truck broke loose r a pipe broke it would shut off. if the flame goes out on the fridge the gas should be turned off . safety can be protected . there is many ways to do it. still havent seen a law only guide lines. anyway i dont do it now but was only answering a question. i think we should nban petrol vehicles on ferries as they carry highly volatile substances as well. every body should have a shut off valve specialy the ones that worry too much, bet none of you have one fitted but they are acailable. cheers alan.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi, i did say have an auto shut off valve . if a truck broke loose r a pipe broke it would shut off. if the flame goes out on the fridge the gas should be turned off . safety can be protected . there is many ways to do it. still havent seen a law only guide lines. anyway i dont do it now but was only answering a question. i think we should nban petrol vehicles on ferries as they carry highly volatile substances as well. every body should have a shut off valve specialy the ones that worry too much, bet none of you have one fitted but they are acailable. cheers alan.


 
Wrong. I've got one!!......... no not really I don't need one, I just turn the gas off. Not difficult, virtually anyone can be taught how to do it. Perhaps those who don't turn their gas off could fit a shut off valve.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 12, 2010)

th valve is there so if a pipe burst or a joint came loose when travelling a rush of gas turns it off so really every one needs one. could happen anywhere not just on a ferry or in an accident.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

You totally missed the point re insurance as well, you do not have to be insured to drive on our roads, check it out then come back.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

vwalan said:


> th valve is there so if a pipe burst or a joint came loose when travelling a rush of gas turns it off so really every one needs one. could happen anywhere not just on a ferry or in an accident.


 
Turning off at the bottle cannot be a bad comprimise can it?


----------



## Byronic (Oct 12, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> You totally missed the point re insurance as well, you do not have to be insured to drive on our roads, check it out then come back.


 
You're missing the point, in the real world 99.9% of us have to have motor insurance to drive on our roads. There may well be exceptions for super rich individuals who can cover themselves or some such other  esoteric exceptions.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 12, 2010)

Depends on how long a crossing and what's in the fridge.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 13, 2010)

*Acov's*



vwalan said:


> th valve is there so if a pipe burst or a joint came loose when travelling a rush of gas turns it off so really every one needs one. could happen anywhere not just on a ferry or in an accident.



If the failure rate of gas ACOVS were ever published you might think twice about the implicit trust you seem to place in them.
manual mechanical isolation is the only method that delivers consistent shut off, and is the only method that should be relied on during sea voyages and travel, and if it isnt already law then it should be
Acov's are ok for the peace of mind after parking up.
I certainly would'nt rely on them in my line of work.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job we don't camp out in oil rigs then.


----------



## michael beck (Oct 13, 2010)

*Extractum Digitum*



Spliffy said:


> Good job we don't camp out in oil rigs then.


 
See the finger is still firmly embedded o smoker of mind bending substances.
And if not I have come to the conclusion that this is one big wind up on your part.


----------



## lebesset (Oct 13, 2010)

having seen a caravan catch fire on a campsite [ can I use that word here ? ]due to a fault developing when the fridge was running on gas , there is no way I would leave a fridge running whilst on a ferry

I doubt that my insurance company would pay out for the damage this might cause ....even if the ships sprinkler system put the fire out I hate to think what the bill might be !

and if there is a small leak from your system into the enclosed space , that's an explosive mixture !

I'm with the turn off at the main stopcock brigade 

an edit ; just checked the P & O website and shutting off the gas at the tank is a condition of carriage


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 13, 2010)

Byronic said:


> You're missing the point, in the real world 99.9% of us have to have motor insurance to drive on our roads. There may well be exceptions for super rich individuals who can cover themselves or some such other  esoteric exceptions.


 
Prevaricating a tadge now then, I suppose it's as close to an admission as we'll get to you being wrong in one of your statements.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 13, 2010)

deleted dongle connection lost


----------



## Byronic (Oct 13, 2010)

So I do not need insurance to drive legally on our roads?Show me the evidence of this. The fact is in the real world (which you seem not to inhabit) 99.9% of us take out insurance based on the fact that the Police prosecute you for not being insured, and it makes sense to do so to most drivers. 
As another post suggests, just a wind up good fun though.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 13, 2010)

Try Googling it, this was the case when I did my CPC about 16 years ago. The GPO, armed forces,royal family etc, it's available to all who can finance it.

 That is, maybe was, a fact, insurance is not obligatory is the point.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 13, 2010)

I accept that there are exceptions to the rule, (as I've previously intimated) just as there are in the payment of taxes etc everybody knows/accepts that, but it's what applies to the vast majority that matters and what we generally are talking about in everyday life, not arguing some silly semantics.
Anyway can you please tell me how I/ME can drive legally on our roads, seeing as I'm not in HMs Forces, I'm not  a GPO employee,. I'm not Royal (although my brother's a bit of a Queen!).


----------



## Tbear (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe I am missing the point but surely if the nice Ferryman has agreed to take you and your van all the way to Europe and he asks you to turn of your gas because he thinks that if you dont it may course huge losses of life, then we should just humour him or her and turn it off. Is this not basic good manners?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 13, 2010)

i cant ever remember being asked to turn off the fridge or turn off the gas. if i had then i would have turned it off . i do know the tunnel do a check . its easy to say lots of things but when as anybody been told. maybe you have missed the point . its not about arguing with them its just some of us have never been asked. the original question as been answered if some of you dont like the answers then so be it. do we answer the questions honestly or liei told the truth . truth is the only law.


----------



## bonniestorm (Oct 13, 2010)

if its of use to anyone we are members of the brittany ferries property owners club and if you use our membership number you will get 10% discount and we get a £10 voucher anyone interested let me know.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 13, 2010)

Perhaps the ferry staff don't tell you to turn off the gas because they expect you to use your common sense.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2010)

Byronic said:


> Perhaps the ferry staff don't tell you to turn off the gas because they expect you to use your common sense.


 
And because it's in the conditions of carriage. 

Just because you don't read the contract terms doesn't mean you can choose to ignore them ...

So if you don't isolate the gas supply, you are in breach of contract and are liable to be sued. The amount for which you might be sued could include consequential loss and damages.


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 14, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> *And because it's in the conditions of carriage. *
> Just because you don't read the contract terms doesn't mean you can choose to ignore them ...
> 
> So if you don't isolate the gas supply, you are in breach of contract and are liable to be sued. The amount for which you might be sued could include consequential loss and damages.


 
So was the requirement to closethe firkin doors of the boat!! Got it yet!!


----------



## Spliffy (Oct 14, 2010)

Try to get anything back from them and???? I know more than you might expect!


----------



## Tbear (Oct 14, 2010)

Spliffy said:


> So was the requirement to closethe firkin doors of the boat!! Got it yet!!


 
Yes Spliffy and they did get sued and people did die. We got it or at least some of us did.


----------

